# Little Video of Chloe and Aubrey!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here they are playing, maybe you can see how much smaler Aubrey is.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

How sweet to see the 2 of them play together!

Thank you for caring so much about Aubrey - you and Blair are very special people!

Your house look like a big load of Golden fun ~ I am jealous!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

how cute! Why do you think she's so much smaller (weren't they litter mates?) You think she missed out on nutrition?

btw, how you can keep such a clean house with all those doggies.....wow.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Aubrey's joy comes shining through on that video. You guys are true angels for helping her this way. I don't think her tail stopped wagging the whole time. I wish I wasn't so far away, I would love to have her. Chance would be in heaven. He tries to play bitey face with Lucy like he did every night with Savanah, but when one dog's whole body is the same size as one dog's head, it just isn't the same.  Tug o' war seems to lose it's appeal, also. 

Lucy would love it because she would have a younger dog to chase around. Chance only lasts a few minutes before his elbow starts bothering him. 

Aubrey is a very lucky dog to know you two. She'll have a wonderful life 
with any family that is fortunate enough to adopt her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well Aubrey is now on her way to Blair's house, it was nice to finally meet Blair. We enjoyed our little visit. Thanks Blair for taking the little girl!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I loved the video! How wonderful and caring you are Claudia...and Blair too. You all are GREAT!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pudden said:


> how cute! Why do you think she's so much smaller (weren't they litter mates?) You think she missed out on nutrition?
> 
> btw, how you can keep such a clean house with all those doggies.....wow.


Yes there litter mates, and yes she is a lot smaller then Chloe, she looks like a puppy. Me and Blair both think she didn't have very good nutrition. I know it will change now.

Clean house, well I don't show you all the rooms...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

amy22 said:


> I loved the video! How wonderful and caring you are Claudia...and Blair too. You all are GREAT!!!!


Thanks Amy, I loved the part where she sat on Jack, he didn't even care..LOL


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I loved the video... My favorite part was her sitting on Jack.. What a good boy. 
It is so great you made sure she is going to a great home. You and Blair are super special. {{ hugs }}


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so much smaller than Chloe but just as pretty. Seeing the joy on her face must fill your heart with such happiness, knowing that she will be loved and spoiled the rest of her life. Bless you and Blair and her new family.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

You & Blair are just WONDERFUL for doing this!!!  Aubrey is going to be so much happier! She is a lot smaller than Chloe i'snt she, thats crazy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

kjarv24 said:


> You & Blair are just WONDERFUL for doing this!!!  Aubrey is going to be so much happier! She is a lot smaller than Chloe i'snt she, thats crazy!!


 
Yes she is, she looks like a 4 month old puppy not 8 month. I know she is in good hands now. Blair is wonderful with dogs.

Aubrey had a lot of fun at my house today, don't think she ever got to play as hard as she did today!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I love that video seeing them playing like that is wonderfull,and Aubrey sitting on Jack was so funny.

What you and Blair have done is wonderfull I know she will have a great life now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She seems to be extremely responsive to your voice and your whistle, which IMHO is a very good thing.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting the video of the two of them playing, they both looked so happy, those tails didn't stop wagging the whole time!

Can't wait for Blair to post how great that you guys have both worked together on this to make a bad situation so much better for this beautiful young dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the video Claudia! Aubrey and Chloe do look very similar though Aubrey is much smaller. She's a happy pup for sure.
I'm curious to hear from Blair now and see how the first meeting went.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet video.Audrey must be in haven.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Loved the video so much I had to watch twice! What fun it must be at your house!
Always love your vid's Claudia!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aubrey made me laugh when she came kissing the camera!  They're so sweet!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Aubrey made me laugh when she came kissing the camera!  They're so sweet!


She is a sweetheart, and got along with mine just fine..LOL

They played for 5 hours non stop.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Watching dogs play is so much better than watching tv.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Loved the video so much I had to watch twice! What fun it must be at your house!
> Always love your vid's Claudia!!!


Thanks, my house is full of live..LOL, never a dull moment!


----------

